# Catering Event for 110 people



## meadowspharm (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello..  I came across this site, and am very grateful I did !!!  I am catering a black-tie event from 7pm-10pm.  Pork Tenderloin is on the menu. (they really really wanted it) .  The venue only has 1 oven !!! as well as a warmer..   I am concerned how I need to prep/cook/transport the pork..  This event is held at a winery, and I would really like to get future jobs there, so the pork MUST be excellent !!!  ha  PLEASE HELP !!!  Also, I need to bake bread !!!!


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Im having pork tenderloin for supper! Coincidence? I think so.

I will suggest you take the silverskin off ahead of time. If it is black tie and you can get away with small portions maybe 3 per loin. Bake your bread ahead of time lol. 

What was the question? Is this tonight?

What are you saucing with, whats the app, sides dessert etc.

Have you catered with pork tenderloin before, seems like they really wanted it maybe you didn't? 

Temperature is key with pork as any meat, some like it served a little pink some( old people) cant see any pink at all so it will depend on the audience a bit. 

Go 150 rest to 160 for a little little pink. Safety says 158. 

Im going to use some honey, mustard and s+p baked pork. With pomegranate arils sprinkled on after cooking? I have a pomegranate there Im not sure if I'll use it. Vegetable long grain pilaf, broccoli gratin.

Maybe a pic will happen later in what you have fo dinner thread.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

1 oven and 1 warmer....um how many people is it for?
And how long before the event can you cook/prep?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I would grill mark whole tenderloins. Finish in oven. Transport in a cambro. Slice right before service at venue and back into cambro until plate up.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Firstly, welcome to ChefTalk.

Secondly, are we talking pork TENDERLOIN or pork LOIN?

For 110 people, pork tenderloin, you're going to have to cook about 20-25 of them right.....that are smallish and you will get about 4 or maybe 5 orders out of 1.

I wish you all the luck.

Pork tenderloin will dry out and be overcooked by the time you get it to the venue.

If the pork tenderloin is to be "excellent" then it's best served medium rare to medium.

It will be wonderfully tender and moist.

That is....if it's pork* tenderloin *not pork* loin.*


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

It says Tenderloin.

I can't serve med rare here people are " old school" and believe all pork must be well done. Can get aWay with a hint if pink though. I think @Chefross is right, cook the " loin"! On site.

Using a Cambro can work well too.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I work for a caterer and we do pork tenderloin frequently. We transport them in cambros and always receive great feedback from the guests on our food. Our client list includes some of most prestigious black tie events in the Sacramento area.

Pork tenderloins generally run about 1 - 1 1/2# per tender, so depending upon portion size you are probably looking at 35 -40 tenders. One of my concerns with doing them on site would be the one available oven aspect. Is it a commercial oven and can it accommodate sheet pans and how many at one time? Is it calibrated correctly? Etc. etc. etc.

In my experience, with any catered event there are always enough unexpected situations that seem to crop up at the last and most inconvenient moment and that require my attention and action post haste. My best chance of surviving them is to limit the possibilities and numbers of surprises. Cooking the pork tenderloins at work and then transporting them is one way to do that.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Cook and mark them prior before leaving for event(transport to event)3/4 cooked put on sheet pan and reheat at site  slice to order but stay about 3 ahead


----------

